# Review: Seiko SNZF15K1



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

The SNFZ15, or Sea Urchin, is marketed as a dive watch, although "dive-style" watch would be more accurate. Is it still worth looking at? Let's find out! 
*At a glance*...
7s36 Automatic Movement
41.5mm Diameter
Stainless Steel Case/Bracelet
100m Depth Rating
*Case/Bracelet*:
The case measures at 41.5mm in diameter, 13.2mm thick, with a screw down exhibition case back. The supplied 22mm oyster bracelet terminates in a clasp-over-clasp connector. It would be pretty hard to imagine it releasing accidently.
Weighing in at 165g, you can feel the solid construction as soon as you pick it up. I would say The overall fit and finish is excellent.
*Crystal/Bezel/Crown*:
As with most low-mid tier Seiko's, the crystal uses their proprietary Hardlex material. The crystal is flat in shape, slightly recessed from the bezel.
Speaking of which, the SNFZ15 features a Pepsi bezel (if you want black, go for the '17' model). It's unidirectional with a satisfying click. There is a slight slope to the bezel which I do wish was more pronounced. It's the crown that is probably my only real bone of contention though. Not being a screw down excludes it from being a true dive watch and it seems to be missing that solid feel compared to the rest of the watch.
*Dial/Hands*:
A Google search for the SNZF15 is confusing. Some vendors descriptions and pictures clearly show a blue dial, some black. It is, in fact, blue. It's a very dark blue though, and in almost all angles and lighting appears black. That's a big plus IMHO. The markers are slightly raised with a nice silver trim. The hands have the same, tasteful silver trim, all of which really pop when viewed in the right angle. The second hand is not the smoothest sweep I've seen, but that's ok. You have the standard day/date at 3'o'clock. Lume should be adequate for most. I can't vouch for 50m underwater, but I don't think this watch belongs down there anyway. 
*Movement*:
At the heart of it all is Seiko's 7s36 movement. The general consensus is that the 7s36 is identical to the 7s26 with the exception of 2 extra, useless jewels. There is many a thread comparing the two movements but you'll probably get bored before you get an answer. It may not be the prettiest to look at, but it's a tried and true movement that can stand a lot of abuse. Lacking are features like hacking seconds and the ability to hand wind.
*Packaging/Extra's*:
Packaging is not fantastic - the presentation box is a glossy cardboard. We'd be hard pressed to complain at this price point, though. Until I start wearing the boxes, my money is better spent on the product itself. Also included is a certificate and generic instructions.
*On the wrist*:
Being used to dress watches, I had some hesitation about the size. These concerns were quickly laid to rest though - I found it wears very well, never feeling clunky and in the way. Out of the box I was getting +22 seconds a day (averaged over 4 days). To help regulate things I now keep it crown down overnight, so it's been within a minute for the last week. I imagine that will improve over time, as my SNK802 did (from +40s/day to +20s/day). As mentioned before it is a heavy watch, which I love. If you prefer a lighter feel, you may want to consider a different band. 
*Conclusions*:
There is a lot to like about the SNZF15. It has all the looks and feel of a timepiece costing many times its asking price. Considering it can be readily had for $130, it makes my few minor quibbles sound petty. If you're looking for a true tool for diving, this may not be the watch for you. But if you want a fun, sporty, day to day watch, this is an absolute steal. Recommended!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Great review. I'm thinking of getting the SNZF17 and modding it with a yellow XW Tsunami dial from Jake B. to give it that "BABY SUMO" look since it already has the hands.

This review is actually helping me pull the trigger. 
Thanks.
-Pete


----------



## Blues52 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Meat

Good job on reviewing a great watch. 
Why don't you try your hand at a few more reviews; you seem to have the knack.
I have had the '17 for a couple of years and it is one of my favorites. Gets wrist time almost every week.
Regarding lack of hacking, remember you can back-hack within a second or two. 
And, if you have even a modest watch rotation, you can expect the movement to last virtually forever.









Cheers
Blues52


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

A very good honest objective review. Thank You


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind replies! Blues, I had the hardest time deciding between the 17 and 15. Still do now, haha! Yours is a beauty!


----------



## Redlinez (Feb 17, 2013)

Our local BJ's has this watch in the black (like pictured above) that I'm seriously considering adding to my small Seiko "collection". I've been wearing a landmonster on my 6.5 wrist for years, but it's definitely on the large side. My other Seiko is a chrono from 1999 with a dark gray dial. I'm guessing it doesn't have a screw down crown? The only thing I don't care for is the second hand. Who would you send it to to have a sapphire crystal and different second hand installed? Yobokies?


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably Yobokies, but someone else could answer this better. I'm an all-original guy myself.  

I would say get it (yeah!) and wait until you have a reason to change the crystal, then do them both. I would prefer sapphire too, but it's gotten a few brushes against things already and it's still sparkly clean. Might as well get use out of the Hardlex while it's there.

Now I want the black one too... What's wrong with me? Hahaha


----------



## khoanguyen91 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys, what is the difference between the SNZF15J model. The 15J model has the label : made in japan.
Is the 15k not made in Japan? 

thanks

Khoa


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

khoanguyen91 said:


> Hi guys, what is the difference between the SNZF15J model. The 15J model has the label : made in japan.
> Is the 15k not made in Japan?
> 
> thanks
> ...


K models are made in Malaysia - J's will cost you more. Whether that makes a difference is matter of great debate. For me, the premium isn't worth it - I've had both (of other models). You get good and bad J's and K's.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm looking for this. IS the dial dark blue or black? Also the inner ring? I thinking to get this and change the bezel insert to yobokies black with lume on 12 oclock. would it match?


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, this is an old one! The dial (and I believe the ring too) are blue. But it's extremely dark, and even on the wrist it can look black. I think a black bezel would work just fine. I'm considering getting a green one, it's that dark.


----------



## kguerreiro (Mar 26, 2014)

I was actually looking at one of these today! Didn't pull the trigger but thanks for the great review!


----------



## Watchdisplay (May 4, 2015)

Great review and gorgeous watch ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craig00 (Aug 27, 2015)

nice review....thanks


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Great review. I have one, got it about a month ago, and you are right on the money. 

I love it so much that I'm gonna go put it on right now and wear it all night long.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

An oldy but a goody. Thanks for compliments! 

Thinking of selling mine now though - just not getting any wrist time these days. So if anyone's interested...


----------



## mtime87 (Jul 26, 2015)

great review, excellent work


----------



## 136155 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great review, but the 1/3 Pepsi looks weird to me for some reason. I'd probably prefer half-and-half, but I guess it's form over function in that case.


----------



## tzachi (May 29, 2013)

great review mate. honest, true and reflects the normal man on the street opinion!. make me want one


----------



## nsuwarno (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Review! Couldnt decide whether to get this or the skx009. I want both!


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

nsuwarno said:


> Nice Review! Couldnt decide whether to get this or the skx009. I want both!


Thanks! It's a tough call - profile wise, I have to give it to the SNZF. But technically speaking, the SKX is probably the better watch. The only gripe I have with the SKX is the height. It's still very wearable, but it is top heavy. I guess it comes down to if water resistance is important to you.


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

Nicely done....helpful review.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

i got the black version


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely my favorite Seiko 5 and I've been thinking of picking one up for a long, long time. The K models are made in Malaysia, correct?


----------



## Cober (May 11, 2015)

Great review, thanks for taking the time to write this up


----------



## DSteve (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm wearing this watch right now quickly swapped the bracelet for a NATO though. That bracelet felt cheap but at this price point can't really complain too much. Thanks for the great review!









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recently grabbed a new SNZF15 on bracelet at a good price. Nice watch. Congrats to all the owners.


----------

